# Sampson "Red Eyed Leucistic"



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I got a little board today figured I'd snap a few shots. Enjoy!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

What can i say....I wanna have your Babies :mf_dribble:

Simply one of the most stunning Cobras ive EVER seen :no1:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> What can i say....I wanna have your Babies :mf_dribble:


Thanks I guess:whistling2: is a little disturbing though, :lol2::lol2:


Just kidding.

Eric G.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

:lol2: Sorry didn't mean to scare ya....:blush:

Its such a Amazing Cobra tho... Absolutly STUNNING...

Good job,


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

amazing snake mate, really is a stunner, what are they like to work with and how big are they at the moment?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

thats unreal eric you have a very nice cobra collection


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

A nice looking snake.....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Amazing ........


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> amazing snake mate, really is a stunner, what are they like to work with and how big are they at the moment?


 
They are about 30 inches long at the moment. As far as handling they don't ride a hook to bad, very fiesty in the cage but pose great for pics. They are no worse then any other cobra I have encountered.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Beautiful animal and great photographs - I'm very impressed.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!

Just being picky here, and I won't take offence if everyone has a go, as seems to be so common now!

Is it not a straight forward albino? I only say this as the main trait of a leucistic animal is white with BLUE eyes, whereas a true albino (not amel) is pure white with red eyes?

Either way, doesn't change the fact that this cobra is stunning!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

That snake is HOT!!!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Just being picky here, and I won't take offence if everyone has a go, as seems to be so common now!
> 
> ...


I always thought a leucistic snake had BLACK eyes and the whole blue-eyed leucicism was a relatively new thing?

Anyhoo......it's a fantastic cobra and some great pics!:no1:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I don`t care what you all say it is or isn`t, i think it`s AWESOME!!: victory::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

ian14 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Just being picky here, and I won't take offence if everyone has a go, as seems to be so common now!
> 
> ...


The red eyes are what makes this snake 1 of 7 in the world. I have 2 of the known 7 and Diamond Reptile breeders has the other 5. It is not an albino in time this snake will be pure white no markings or patter. I also have 1.1 blue eded leucistic monocled somewhat rare but not like the red eyeds


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you have a male female pair Eric?


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes I do :crazy:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

awesome, so sooner ar later there will be the slither of tiny scales then


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

That is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

A couple more misc pics.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice gaboon


----------



## BETAULSTER (Dec 14, 2007)

Cant say ive ever seen a cobra like that before! Class looking!!:no1:


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

isnt it poisonous....

But amazing snake


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

There not poisonous.....There Venomous....theres a difference...

:whistling2:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Anthony Laing said:


> isnt it poisonous....
> 
> But amazing snake


They are Venomous and the reason you have never seen one before is they are not all that common. As time goes on they will show up on the market more and more. The new morph.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

*cobra*

I got to say that is the dogs bollocks im in to white snakes any way .you must be very proud of it .that is something special .I thought my snow boa was nice.hope you get babys in the end







best reguards 
TERRY:no1::no1:


----------

